

Twitter buys Vine - PaulMcCartney
http://www.slashgear.com/twitter-buys-video-firm-vine-10251218/

======
brackin
Interesting, it definitely makes sense. I've not used the product but I've
seen the exported video, Vine has done a good job of removing some of the
stigma associated with other services like Twitvid and SocialCam. There's no
flash on the viewing page and it feels like a different format to a standard
video, like you'd use it to share a moment over a single clip.

An example of a post from Kevin Rose: <http://vine.co/v/u7a>

The service seemed to be used by much of the Silicon Valley elite (SV Angel
Partners, Kevin Rose, MG Siegler) so one could presume many of these people or
their firms were investors.

It's a shame to see a company 'acquired' so early on as I like to believe most
founders are in it for the long haul but I think this could be similar to when
Facebook bought Karma (Gifting) or when Twitter bought Summify (Email
newsletters), they aren't only buying them for the talent but to use their
technology within their product.

~~~
joelrunyon
Speaking of Twitter acquihire technology, does anyone know whatever happened
to do BackType?

They had really great twitter search technology and I was hoping it would be
integrated into twitter when they were acquired a while back, but judging from
Twitter's search results, it looks like it hasn't.

~~~
omakase
Our product was ported and re-skinned inside Twitter's analytics offerings.

On the technology side a lot of our core tech is being used across different
teams here. Storm is being used to help power applications for analytics,
revenue, content discovery, anti-spam, search and more.

Also we're currently hiring engineers to work specifically on that technology
so feel free to reach out to any of us from the BackType crew to get involved.

------
protomyth
previous submissions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4633185>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4635252>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4636158>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4633185> is the submission for the story
that this submissions cites as its source

------
tomrod
Interesting! I wonder if twitter looks to capture some of YouTube's fame via
default uploads. iPhone/twitter integration is pretty solid in iOS6--makes me
think this could be a play against YT.

